# 3 for Spring Eyes



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Made few new ones for some spring eye trolling...new technique with some new flash on two (both shallow divers) and all in colors that should fair well this spring...I wish I was a better photographer because the pictures in no way depict the flash these dudes have...iridescent to say the least...hope you like them.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Man are those hot looking baits, your really getting good.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I'd start with the hot pink one in the middle, all look great!
How long are they?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very cool looking baits. It is pretty neat to see how these "tackle makers" have really progressed in there are. If you would go back and look at there first bait and then the ones that they are making now it is just amazing!!


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

them are some nice looking baits awsome job.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

WOW! Great job Brian! Those colors should catch the attention of some 'eyes eyes. The outing will be my first trip to Erie this year. Looking forward to seeing you there. Keep up the great work.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ill take them all, when can you ship? great looking baits. your getting really good.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Gee Fugi, they would be great in the salt water here, love the colours and finish, great work.pete


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Awesome looking baits great job as usual. NOW GET BUSY AND GET SOME TEETH MARKS ON THEM!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! Glad you like them...I can't wait to get a few teeth marks on them...only a few more weeks! 

Soc...the bait bodies are 5", 6" and 5" respectively from top to bottom.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like how you choose to use color.

Love the foil stuff too!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you draw in the eyes and fins or are those stickers?


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

First bait is a stickered eye, second bait is a decal I made and the third bait is recessed (drilled pocket in body) vinyl eye I purchased. All of the fins are decals I made.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You've outdone yourself yet again! Those are great looking baits!


----------

